# Forum members in the NYC area



## Beeblebrox (Nov 3, 2017)

I just recently moved back to NYC after decades of living overseas.

If there are any Forum members in the NYC area having regular gatherings or who are up for grabbing a beer please PM me and let's shoot the breeze.


----------



## scottro (Nov 4, 2017)

Out of curiosity, are you aware of nycbug?  The group's been around for awhile and frequently has meetings, both tech and social.   

http://www.nycbug.org/index.cgi

There is also a fairly quiet mailing list. (Also mentioned on that page.)


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope, was not aware of that. Thanks.


----------

